# National Security Concerns......Something to " Mueller " over....



## nononono (Jun 30, 2018)

*The document link below referenced in the above letter to POTUS...*

https://ellacruz.org/2018/03/07/cuaght-hold-your-breath/


*Reads just a little different now than before....Now you see*
*the Democrats Plan ( Leftists ) up front and center with ALL*
*of the daily protests ( Mueller/Rosenstein Crap ) and threats *
*of Violence !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 30, 2018)

*CONNECTIONS
ABC News executive producer Ian Cameron is married to Susan Rice, National Security Adviser. *


*CBS President David Rhodes is the brother of Ben Rhodes, Obama’s Deputy National Security Adviser for Strategic Communications.*


*ABC News correspondent Claire Shipman is married to former Whitehouse Press Secretary Jay Carney*


*ABC News and Univision reporter Matthew Jaffe is married to Katie Hogan, Obama’s Deputy Press Secretary*

* ABC President Ben Sherwood is the brother of Obama’s Special Adviser Elizabeth Sherwood
CNN President Virginia Moseley is married to former Hillary Clinton’s Deputy Secretary Tom Nides*


----------

